# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  هل اعتذار الرجل من المرأة ينقص من قيمته؟؟

## koori

هـــــــــل إعتــــــــذار الرجــــــــــل للمرأهـ ينقص من قــــــــــدره


سؤال طالمــــــــــا سألتــــــــــــــه......


وإختلفـــــــــــت الإجابــــــــــــــات ....


وتبايـــــنتـ............الآراآآآآآآء


هــــــل إعتذاأر الرجــــــــــــل من المرأه ...... ينقــص من قدره ؟؟!!


هــــــــــل يمنعه غروره ........ مـــــــــــن الإعتـــــذاآر؟؟!!


وهــــــــــل يختلف الرجــــــــــل الشــــــــــرقي عن غيرهـ في درجة الحســــــاسيه لهذه الكلـــــــــــمه!!


وأعنــــــــي هنـــــــــــا إعتذاأر الحبيــــــــب لمحبوبــــــــته ..


نحــــــــــن نعلــــــــــم أن المـــــــــــرأهـ بطبعهـــــــــا رقيقة المشـــــــــاعر ... وسهلة الإنكـــــــــــــساأر

وأي كلمـــــــــــه قــد تؤثــــــــــر عليــــــــــهاآ....بل قــد تقتــــــــلها


تجرحـــــــــــــهاآ.........وتؤلمــــــــــــهاآ


وقـــــد لا تســـــــــــاآمح من أساآء إليـــــــــــــها


ولكــــــــــن عندمــــــــــا يقـــــــــول لهـــا الرجـــــــــــلـ ....أنـــا آأســف ....أو أعذريـــــــني يا حبيبـــــــــتي


فإنها قـــــد تنســــــــى كــل شيء ....وقد تغفــــــــــر أي شيء


ولكــــــــــن يبقـــــــــى الســـــؤالـ


ما الذي يحـــــــــس به الرجــــــــــل عندمـــــــــا يعتــــــــــــــــــــذر؟!!


وهــــــــــــــل يعتــــــــــــــبر أن إعتذاأرهـ بمثـــــــــــابة إهـــــــــــانةً لــــــــه؟!!!!


وهـــــــــل يجـــب أن يعـــــــتذر بالكلام .....أم أن هنـــــــــــاأكـ أشيـــــــــاأءً أخـــــــــرى قــد تحــــل مكــــان الكلـــــــــــــمات....؟!!!!!!

نريد الرد على هذه الاسئلة

(منقول)

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بالطبع لا 

كما نحن لا نناقش صحة اعتذار الرجل من الرجل ينبغي كذلك ان يكون اعتذار الرجل من المرأه امر مفروغ منه 
لان الرجل - او المرأه - اذا اخطأ وجب عليه الاعتذار و ان الكبر و الغرور عندها سوف يكون خطأ اخر 
ربما قد يشعر الرجل ببعض الضعف عند الاعتذار للمرأه 
لكن اذا كانت هذه المرأه تعني له الكثير فإنه لن يتوانى بالاعتذار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا ليش حتا يحس بالضعف او بالنقص؟؟ المرأه انسان زيه زي غيره و من حقها تسمع كلمة اعتذار

----------


## العالي عالي

بدكم الصحيح

كلو برجع حسب المرأة يعني اذا المرأة حلوة وبستاهل الاعتذار بعتذر اما اذا مش حلوة ما بعتذر لو على قطع رقبتي  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب ما سألتوا حالكو اذا اعتذار المرأه للرجل بقلل من انوثتها و كبريائها؟؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

*الاهم نعرف انه الي بخطأ بحق التاني سواء الرجل او المرأة لازم عليه يعتذر وبتكون لفته حلوة منه وبالعكس ما فيها شي بقلل من رجوله وكبرياء الرجل او انوثة وكبرياء المرأة 
هاي بتكون مراعاة لمشاعر الشخص الاخر وبتقرب بين المحبين او حتى بين الاشخاص العادية*

----------


## zain

طبعا لا يقلل من قيمة الرجل وخاصة ازا كانت الكلمة من كل قلبه وصادق بحساسه بخطأه وليست مجرد كلمة هذا ويرفع مكانته بقلب من يحب او من اخطابحقه فيشعر الطرف الاخر بخجله وضرورة تقبل اعتذاره وذلك لان هذه الكلمه تكبد عناء التعب في اخراجها من كل قلبه فارجو من جميع الفتيات وانا منهم ان يقدرو قيمة هذه الكلمة من الرجل وخاصة شريك العمر
 :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

لازم الواحد يعتذر اذا كان غلطان  واكيد غلطان اما يعتذر علشان بس يرضى الي قدامه فهذا تقليل من كرامته ومقداره ولازم ما يعتذر نهائيا ومن يهن يسهل الهوان عليه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا اخوان المهم اللي عنده الغلط يعتذر للتاني 

مو اياه يعتذر وبينق وبيقل هاد كلام فاضي 

المهم نكون مع الحق دائما

 :SnipeR (89):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Smile:

----------


## ayhamco

*حبيبي انت واياه 
غلطان ولا مو غلطان بدو يكسر راسها وما يعتذر منها بالمره 
ان كان الحق عليه او مو عليه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *حبيبي انت واياه 
> غلطان ولا مو غلطان بدو يكسر راسها وما يعتذر منها بالمره 
> ان كان الحق عليه او مو عليه*


مشاء الله صريح انت اكثر واحد صريح  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayhamco

> مشاء الله صريح انت اكثر واحد صريح


*لعاد كيف الصراحه راحه 
بعدين النسوان ما بحبوا الا الزلمه الحمش عشان كل يوم تاكل قتله*

----------


## ashrafwater

*
الف الف شكر  علي الموضوع
الاعتذار بحسب الخطأ ,هناك اخطاء لايقبل عنها الاعتذار فعلى الرجل عدم الاقتراب منها حتى لايقع في حرج الاعتذار الغير مقبول 

اما بعض الاخطاء فالاعتذار عنها واجب واختيار الاسلوب الامثل للاعتذار قد يخفف من وطئة الخطأ*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *لعاد كيف الصراحه راحه 
> بعدين النسوان ما بحبوا الا الزلمه الحمش عشان كل يوم تاكل قتله*


انت من الناس الي انا بحاربهم بكل وسائلي وقالاتي وبعد هاي العينه موجوده والله لو اوصلانى للقمر احنا احنا مشكور ايهم على ردك وصراحتك  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *
> الف الف شكر  علي الموضوع
> الاعتذار بحسب الخطأ ,هناك اخطاء لايقبل عنها الاعتذار فعلى الرجل عدم الاقتراب منها حتى لايقع في حرج الاعتذار الغير مقبول 
> 
> اما بعض الاخطاء فالاعتذار عنها واجب واختيار الاسلوب الامثل للاعتذار قد يخفف من وطئة الخطأ*


كلامك يا اشرف عين العقل   :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

بغض النظر عن مين بده يعتذر لمين

الغلطان يجب عليه الاعتذار

----------


## coconut

مافيش راجل يعتذر بصورة مباشرة ابدا 

بصورة غير مباشرة ممكن لكن 
يقول أنا أعتذر لا.............. غير موجود  و لو يفصلو راسو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مافيش راجل يعتذر بصورة مباشرة ابدا 
> 
> بصورة غير مباشرة ممكن لكن 
> يقول أنا أعتذر لا.............. غير موجود  و لو يفصلو راسو


على قولت الي قالها عفيه :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]الإعتذار لازم عند الخطأ من كلا الطرفين

وهو لا ينقص قيمة اي منهما[/align]

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]الزلمة الي بعتذر عن خطؤه بكبر بعين المرأه وكل ما كبر كل ما احترمته المرأه

ولي بضرب المرأه بدل على ضغف شخصيتة لأنه مش طالع بكلمته بقوم بطلع بأيده
و ما الو اي علاقة بالشهامة. الشهم الي بحافض على المرأه مش بأذيها[/align]

----------

